# UK collection



## ukpoisonman (Nov 6, 2005)

A selection of poisons


----------



## ukpoisonman (Nov 6, 2005)

Some more


----------



## ukpoisonman (Nov 6, 2005)

some more


----------



## ukpoisonman (Nov 6, 2005)

some more


----------



## ukpoisonman (Nov 6, 2005)

some more


----------



## ukpoisonman (Nov 6, 2005)

some bigger ones


----------



## bubbas dad (Nov 6, 2005)

that is without a doubt one of the nicest collections i've seen! i looks like you've put alot of effort into you collection.


----------



## Jim (Nov 6, 2005)

Very nice, Rob! I especially like your Oreste Sinanide's coffins, your crescents and the irregular hexagons. Of course, everyone has to love the sub and the Martin's! Thanks for sharing, I was looking forward to seeing your collection. Once I get a few more new ones, I will be posting some update pictures. Jim


----------



## atticmint (Nov 6, 2005)

What an awsum display of poisons, the best collection I have seen of Britt bottles.


----------



## ukpoisonman (Nov 6, 2005)

Thank you for your comments, I am happy that you like the pictures. There are some more bottles but the photographs werent so good, so i will take some more tomorrow....


----------



## madman (Nov 7, 2005)

hey uk im blown away!!!  such beautiful bottles  nice!!! mike


----------



## Miles (Nov 7, 2005)

What a great collection! Wow! Great sub poison [].


----------



## bearswede (Nov 7, 2005)

Very impressive, Rob!!! Is that sub the gem of your collection?

 Also, what's the story behind that cobalt coffin embossed "Bloom of Peaches"???

 Ron


----------



## ukpoisonman (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi Ron.....

 The 'Bloom of Peaches' i believe is a form of Cyanide obtained from the peach stone....

 I would like to know what was sold in the 'MUST DIE' bottle (This i bought from Australia)... An interesting statement rather than a warning as usually found on such bottles.

 The real Gem of the collection is my Tiny blue Crescent. I dug this in 1992 and it inspired me to collect poison bottles. Though the sub is nice, it is also the most expensive purchase i have made for a single item...

 Thanks, Rob......


----------



## Jim (Nov 8, 2005)

The Bloom of Peaches is a very interesting poison bottle. The color and shape would be enough to warn most sensible people of danger, but I'm sure there were some not-so-bright folks who would still associate "peaches" with "food", regardless of the bottle. Imagine some poor guy taking a drink of that. "Mmm, peaches....slurp...GASP...cyanide!"...thud. Hopefully, that never happened, but it really would have defeated the purpose of the bottle if it did!

 The "MUST DIE" is also a very cool bottle. My guess would be some kind of vermin poison (bugs, rats, etc.). Quite unusual, maybe it was a simple, yet attention-getting sales pitch for the product. Again, great collection. You have some real beauties! Jim


----------



## TROG (Nov 9, 2005)

What a magnificent selection of poison bottles and for the great condition as well, would not have a hope of more than 1 coming out of the ground in anything like there condition. Also have dug a Bloom of Peaches bottle but have only ever seen a couple of others.


----------

